# Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri



## umguwah (26. August 2004)

Moin, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri, der Nr. 66 auf http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=forside&sprog=ger ? Ich würde gerne dahin und evtl. auch so eine Hütte mieten. Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.

Gruß Jan


----------



## sundfisher (26. August 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Der See ist im Bundesverband für P&T Seen registriert und serfüllt daher eine Reihe von Standards und Mindestangaben ich denka mla was die Unterbringung und die Qualität des Gewässers angeht kannst Du fast keine Schlechte Karte ziehen. Ich habe nochnichts positives oder negatives von dem See gehört, bin aber auch nicht der grosse P&T Fan.
Christian


----------



## umguwah (26. August 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich mag P&T ja. Habe oft bei Mjoels (Rodekro) geangelt, aber das wird auf Dauer langweilig.


----------



## Zanderotto (24. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich bin in diesem Jahr mit meinem Freund Klaus Ende April nach Fünen zum Meerforellen angeln gefahren.
Da wir sicher sein wollten, dass es auch Abends Fisch auf den Tisch gibt, haben wir frühmorgens bei Uge Rast gemacht und uns eine Dreistundenkarte für jeweils eine Angel gekauft.

Gefangen haben wir sieben große Forellen und daher hat es uns dort gut gefallen.

Die besten Plätze findest du am ersten See hinten rechts. Dort wird auch so gegen 8 Uhr neuer Fisch eingesetzt. Der zweite See ist noch relativ neu. Er hat kaum Bewuchs am Ufer und gefiel uns nicht so gut. Dort kann man sehr gut auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite direkt neben dem Schongebiet angeln.

Viel Spaß
Otto


----------



## testing (24. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

@ Zanderotto:

Die Ausbeute ist ja nicht schlecht....
Was habt Ihr als Köder genommen?


Gruß
Testing


----------



## umguwah (27. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Auf den Köder bin ich auch gespannt, ich habe nichts gefangen. Gar nichts, so richtig ne Schippe voll nix. Das war wirklich ein schlechtes Wochenende in Uge, die Fische sind nur gesprungen, ich lag die halbe Nacht wach, weil es durchgehend geplatscht hat. Am nächsten Morgen das gleiche Bild, die Fische sind ständig gesprungen bis zu ´nem halben Meter aus dem Wasser. Waren aber schöne Tiere  . Gefangen hat keiner was, einige waren seit Mittwoch da und das ohne Fisch. Einige meinten die Fische würden reichlich gefüttert und beissen daher nicht, das kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, woher auch immer die ihr wissen haben. Also, da war nichts und ich habe viel versucht: Made, Teig, Rogen, Fetzen, Wobbler, Gummifisch und Fliege hinterm Spiro - nix. 
Grunsätzlich scheint Uge -an Tagen an denen ich nicht da bin- ein fängiges Plätzchen zu sein.


----------



## Flens (27. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Bei Uge war ich auch schon so einige Male.Öfters als verzweifelter Schneider heimgekehrt.Das mit den vielen schönen springenden Fischen kann ich bestätigen.:l 

Eine Sternstunde hatte ich mal bei Uge (im hinteren See):
Innerhalb einer halben Stunde 7 schöne Forellen.Danach war es wieder absolut tot?Sehr merkwürdig?Rundum den gesamten See wurde an diesem komischen Tag nichts gefangen.Ihr hättet mal sehen sollen,wie die Leute nach den ersten beiden Fischen sich in meine Richtung bewegt haben... |uhoh: :q


----------



## umguwah (27. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*



			
				Flens schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sternstunde hatte ich mal bei Uge (im hinteren See):
> Innerhalb einer halben Stunde 7 schöne Forellen.


Oh, das Gefühl kenne ich, in Mjols hatte ich auch mal so einen Tag, 7 Fische und danach wie abgeschnitten. War seither nur zweimal dort und habe 2 kleine Barsche gefangen, sonst nix. Mir scheint die dänischen Forellen mögen mich nicht.


----------



## Flens (27. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Schlimm ist es auch deshalb,weil man beim nächsten ,übernächsten und .... Besuch denkt:"Verdammt jetzt muß es doch langsam mal wieder knallen!"
Und *nichts *passiert...|gr: #d


----------



## umguwah (28. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*



			
				Flens schrieb:
			
		

> Und *nichts *passiert...


Ja und man weiss nicht warum. Irgendwann komme ich mir auch blöd vor, ständig hier was neues ran zu hängen, da das Vorfach zu verlängern und dann vielleicht doch mal ´nen Wobbler statt des Spinners... #d Da erinnere ich mich an meine Kindheit, da hat mein Opa mich mitgenommen. Ich bekam eine Rolle mit Schnur, dran war eine kleine Pose und eine Brotkugel. Er hat für mich die Pose plaziert und schwupps hatte ich einen kleinen "was-auch-immer" an der Angel. Den habe ich genau untersucht und ihn hinterher wieder ins Wasser geworfen. Meistens hat er noch schnell einen Namen bekommen. Das war schön.


----------



## sundfisher (28. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

|wavey: Hallo versucht doch mal einen weißen Twisterschwanz an der Wasserkugel, Vorfachlänge 3 meter und Plus, die dänischen Spezialisten fangen damit auch die unwilligsten Fische. Die Montage wirft sich am besten mit der Matchrute, einholen so langsam wie möglich
Christian


----------



## zeeroo (28. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*



			
				umguwah schrieb:
			
		

> Das war wirklich ein schlechtes Wochenende in Uge, die Fische sind nur gesprungen, ich lag die halbe Nacht wach, weil es durchgehend geplatscht hat. Am nächsten Morgen das gleiche Bild, die Fische sind ständig gesprungen bis zu ´nem halben Meter aus dem Wasser. Waren aber schöne Tiere  . Gefangen hat keiner was, einige waren seit Mittwoch da und das ohne Fisch. Einige meinten die Fische würden reichlich gefüttert und beissen daher nicht, das kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, woher auch immer die ihr wissen haben.


 Moin moin,

 leider ist es momentan an vielen Forellenpuffs das gleiche Bild. Die Biester springen und springen und springe, aber beißen.... Fehlanzeige. 

 Das hat einen ganz natürlichen Grund. Die Fische sind mit der Karpfenlaus behaftet und versuchen sich durch das Gespringe die Viecher abzuschütteln.
   Wenn das Wetter umschlägt und es wesentlich kälter wird, dann werden auch wieder Forellen gefangen. 
   Bei Seen die groß und tief sind ist es seltener daß die Forellen Karpfenläuse haben, weil es in der Tiefe auch kälter ist. 

   Hier noch ein Link zum Thema: Karpfenlaus

   Ich warte auch noch bis Ende Oktober um dann wieder mein Glück zu versuchen.
 Um unnötiges Lehrgeld zahlen zu vermeiden, noch ein Tip. Eine Woche vorher mal ohne Angelgeschirr zum Teich, und auskundschaften ob und an welchen Stellen gut gefangen wird. Dann wenn man hinfährt der Erste sein und die beste Stelle sichern. 
   Getreu dem Motto: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.

   Also nicht aufgeben, irgendwann beißen sie fleißig und dann ist der Eimer randvoll!:q


  Petri 


  zeeroo


----------



## Milchner (28. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo Umguwah,
mein Tippf ahr ein Stückchen weiter nach Egtved
an die Anlage 49. Refsgårds Lystfiskersø.

Wir waren diesen Sommer dort und ich kann nur sagen das war Forellenangeln vom feinsten.Kein Fisch unter 2 kg und ein sehr freundlicher Besitzer ,der gern mit Tips parat steht.Wir waren 3 Leute und hatten an jedem Angeltag mindestens 9 Fische.Unsere Größte hatte 4,5kg.Da sind Schlappen von 10 kg
drin,wir haben aber leider keine erwischt.

Diese Anlage ist wirklich einen Besuch wert.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zanderotto (28. September 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

@ Testing:
Begonnen haben wir mit kleinem Mefo-Blinker (7 cm in Kupfer/rot) und Forellenteig. Da auf Forellenteig nichts passierte, habe ich schnell auf Spirolino mit kleinem Wobbler gewechselt. Das war an diesem Tag der Hit. Ich habe zwei verschiedene Wobbler ausprobiert. Einen Effzett-Wobbler in gelb-rot (5 cm) und einen ganz roten (Marke fällt mir im Moment nicht ein) in 4 cm. Beide waren sehr fängig. Der Mefo-Blinker war auch nicht schlecht.
Gruß Otto


----------



## testing (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin, 


mittlerweile war auch ich in Uge.
Hier der bericht, den ich auch schon in einem anderen Thema ähnlich geposted habe.
.

Wir sind Dienstagmorgen (05.10.) früh los |schlaf: und waren gegen 06:30 am Teich. 
Vorher noch kurz nach Padburg und lecker dänische Brötchen kaufen...

Bei guten Wetter in HH los, bei Sauwetter dort angekommen.|splat: 
Wie ich es liebe: es regnet, es ist dunkel, es ist kalt, ich bin müde und keiner kannte die Anlage |motz:

Als wir einen Teich gesehen hatten und sicher waren, dass es sich nicht um den Kinderteich handelte, haben wir uns ein nettes Plätzchen gesucht und die Angeln ausgeworfen.#: 


Wir befanden uns an dem hinteren Teich, der wie wir später mitbekamen, nur mit Regenbogenforellen bis ca. 1,1kg besetzt ist.

Waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch die einzigen Angler an dem Teich.

Bis mittags hatten wir zu viert mit je zwei Ruten sieben leckerlies.
Damit waren wir schon fast Helden.....
Habe nicht mitbekommen, das andere Angler an diesem Teich überhaupt etwas gefangen haben.

Gegen Abend kam dann noch eine größere Regenbogenforelle dazu und „Muffel“ hat noch einen kleinen Hecht geblinkert.#r 
Der Hecht war für uns alle ein große Überraschung, da wir bisher immer nur Regenbogner landen konnten.

Bin dann noch für eine Stunde an den vorderen Teich gegangen.
In dem sind die Forellen um einiges größer und es sind nicht nur Forellen drinnen.
Hier waren viele Fische zu sehen aber auch keiner zu fangen L


Die Anlage macht einen sehr gepflegten Eindruck.#6 
War mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte mal dort.

@ Jan: Bist du schon oben gewesen?


Gruß
testing


----------



## Hein Mück (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moinsen Bordies,
lese schon seit geraumer Zeit mit und hab mich nun auch mal registriert.
Kurz zu meiner Person:Bin ein Hamburger Jung der nun aber vor 2 Jahren in den Speckgürtel (Kreis Pineberg) gezogen ist.Verh.,1 Tochter,37 Jahre alt.Hobbys:HSV,Angeln(Forelle,Zander),Punk Rock.

Bin am letzten WE 22.10.- 24.10.04 mit nem Kumpel auch mal nach Uge gefahren und wollte euch eine kleinen Bericht geben.

Die Vorfreude setzte schon so gegen Dienstag ein und ich war ständig während der Arbeit
am Internetdurchforsten.U.a dieses Board um noch den einen oder anderen Tipp für Uge zu bekomen.Auch das Schlafen war nicht mehr so einfach.
Aber das kennt Ihr ja.
Also endlich Freitag 4:00 Wecker klingen.5:00 Uhr los,6:30 da.Juhu!
Rein in die Rezeption Schlüssel und Stempelkarte holen.
Ab in die gemietete 10m2 Hütte (41,- die Nacht) Klamotten ins Haus schmeißen und so schnell wie möglich ans Wasser.
Sind dann als erstes an den großen See (da wo auch die Hütten stehen) gegangen.
Dort sind Forellen bis 3Kg eingesetzt.
Haben einen Platz direkt dort bekommen wo der Verwalter morgens die Fische reinsetzt gleich am Klo/Schlachtplatz/Stempelhäuschen.
Ganz pfiffiges Systen.Mit ner Seilwinde holt er die im See verankerten Behälter an Land,kippt ein paar Kescher voll rein,raus auf den See und die Reißleine gezogen.

Also Ruten rein.2 Mann 2 Ruten.Beide auf Grund.Bei mir 30cm Vorfach,Styroporkugel und gelb/grünes Powerbait.Kollege 60cm Vorfach.
Ca. 6m raus Wassertiefe ca. 2.5m.
Nach ner halben Stunde der erste Biß und eine schöne 1,7 Kg Forelle.
Nach einer weiteren Stunde wieder auf den gleichen Köder einen schönen Biß mit einer rasanten Flucht.Die war richtig gut.Wahrscheinlich eine der 3KG.
Aber leider muß das Biest über irgendwas geschwommen sein und peng - abgerissen.
Dann setzte eine absolute Bißflaute ein.
Also 2.te Rute raus.Schleppen,Spinnern nix geht.
Mittlerweile ist es Mittag geworden und wir konnten schon nicht mehr auf den Teich gucken.Es wehte ein total ätzender Wind/Sturm direkt von vorn und die Augen leckten schon.
Zum Glück war es wenigstens trocken dabei und nicht kalt,so 14°.
Bei meinem Kollegen setzte auch schon so langsam Frust ein und er war drauf und dran an den Kinderteich direkt hinter uns zu gehen und dort den Spinner durchzuziehen.
Auch bei den ganz harten Jungs die rechts von uns in der kleinen Bucht mit Wathose seit morgens im Wasser standen und schleppten ging nicht viel.
Wie sich dann später für uns rausstellte war dies die begehrteste Stelle am Teich und man muß früh da sein um hier einen Platz zu bekommen.
Es reicht auch nur für max. 6 Angler und man muß mit der Watbüx rein da es flach reingeht.Aber das ist nix für uns,den ganzen Tag nur schleppen.
Außerdem kamen sie sich ständig ins Gehege und mußten fleißig Knoten pulen.

Also machten wir erst mal ein Stündchen Mittag.

Nach einer kleinen Stärkung waren wir wieder heiß.
Wir beschloßen an den hinteren See zu gehen,dort wo ein Teil als Badesee abgetrennt ist.Laut Übersichts Karte sollten dort Forellen von 600-900g drin sein.
Zunächst umrundeten wir den See mit der Spinnrute,der Wind bließ immer noch fröhlich vor sich hin - nix.
Also beschlossen wir uns mit dem Wind im Rücken an den See zu setzten.
Ruten mit Wasserkugel auf 1,5m,knalloranges Powerbait direkt an der Kante.
Und siehe da,es geht doch noch was.Ich bekam noch drei Stk. mein Kollege war auch kein Schneider mehr.Und die Fische waren zwischen 800g - 1,5 Kg.
Alle an der Kante,dort wo der Holztisch steht auf orange,violett und grünes Powerbait.
Nachdem wir unsere 10 Std. voll hatten machten wir Schluß und genehmigten uns noch ein Schlummerbier um dann in den doch recht unbequemen Betten vom nächsten Tag zu träumen.

Fazit: 5 Fische,alle auf Powerbait und zwar auf total knalligen obwohl das Wasser superklar ist.Dunkle Farben gingen garnicht.Spinner/Schleppen brachte uns auch nix,aber vielleicht waren wir auch nicht ausdauernd genug.

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## testing (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo Hein Mück,


herzlich Willkommen an Board #h 

Bin schon auf die Forsetzung von deinem Bericht gespannt!

Vielleicht ziehts mich dieses Jahr ja auch noch mal hoch...


Testing


----------



## Hein Mück (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin testing,

Montag früh schreib ich den 2.ten Teil.
Auf der Arbeit hat man doch mehr Zeit. 

Werde morgen früh nach Holm an den Teich fahren.
Die haben heute Monsterangeln bis 5 kg.
2 Ruten 25 Euronen.Besatz ist heute um 7:00.
Ich denke morgen haben sich die Viecher aklimatisiert und dann schlage ich zu 

Außerdem ist heute HSV gucken angesagt #6 

So long

Hein Mück


----------



## Iron (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich verfolge mit Interesse deinen Bericht von Uge, wundere mich aber#c , das Ihr nicht an den naturbelassenen Schilffsee rechter Hand auf dem Uge Gelände gewesen seid. Ich war in den letzten 3 Wochen 2 Mal mit meinem Bruder in Uge und wir haben an den grossen See niemanden gesehen, der mehr als eine Forelle gefangen hat#d . Ab 12 Uhr sind wir dann beide Male zum Schilffsee umgesiedelt und ging dann mit jeweils 4 Forellen (zwischen 1,5-2,5 Kg ) nachhause.#6 
Als mir der Boss der Anlage (am Sonntag nach dem Wettangeln) ganz stolz erzählte, das das gestriege Wettangeln ein riesen Erfolg war und satte 68 Kg gefangen worden waren, mit einen Schnitt von 1,8 Kg, dachte ich erst ich hätte mich verhört. Das macht doch auf 40 Personen je eine Forelle. Das ist gar NIX, meiner Meinung nach. Aber Gut, für Ihn war es ein Erfolg:q . Money,Money!!!
Ich war letzte Woche ( Dienstag ) dann wieder in Krusa#6 zum Angeln. Da bin ich noch nie ohne Forelle nach Hause gefahren und 3 Kg Forellen sind keine Seltenheit.
Donnerstag fahre ich mit meinem Schwiegervater hin. Der kennt den See noch nicht. Er wird bestimmt begeistert sein!

So, erstmal weiterhin Petri Heil #h

Ps. Zum Schluß noch eine Chinesische Weisheit.|bla: 

Willst Du glücklich sein ein Tag, dann betrink Dich.
Willst Du glücklich sein ein Jahr, dann heirate.
Willst Du aber glücklich sein ein Leben lang, dann geh Angeln.

Ciao Iron


----------



## Hein Mück (1. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin Iron, 



du hast recht im sogenannten Bambussee wurde sehr gut gefangen.Am Sonntag am Schlachtplatz kam ein älterer Angler mit 10 schönen Fischenzwischen 1,5 - 2,5 Kg an.Wollten am Montag dort auch hin aber war schon zu voll.Kann aber nicht bestätigen das am Großen See generell nur ca 1 Forelle pro Nase gefangen wird.Der Fisch muß sich dort nur viel härter erarbeitet werden.Sprich die Schleppangler hatten auch so zwischen 4-10 am Tag.Aber mit was fürn Aufwand.Nicht mein Ding.

2 Tag:

Um 6:00 Uhr klingelte der Wecker.Wir wollten ja wieder unseren alten Platz am großen See haben.
6:30 waren wir am Wasser und waren natürlich auch die ersten.

Aber immernoch bließ dieser beschissene Wind diesmal netterweise auch mit ein paar Schauern vermischt uns direkt ins Gesicht.:v 
Wir kamen uns wie beim Brandungsangeln vor.#d Laufend fiel irgendwas in den Sand und sobald man den Angelkoffer öffnete flog alles was nicht niet und nagelfest war heraus und wir mußten den einen oder anderen Sprint einlegen umdie Ausrüstung wieder einzusammeln.

Nun gut,gleiche Montage wie gestern.
2 Ruten auf Grund mit gelb/grünem Powerbait.Nix geht.
Also 2 Rute raus Sbiro - 2m Vorfach - Fliege,Paste,Twister schleppen - nix 
Gut dann eben Spinnern.
Mein Kollege wirft ner Forelle beim ersten Wurf den Spinner förmlich auf den Kopf,sie packt zu und ein klasse 10min Drill folgt.
1,7Kg feines Fischchen.
Danach wieder Totentanz.

Gegen 14:00 Uhr setzt dann ziemliche Bocklosigkeit bei uns ein und wir beschlossen erst mal ausgiebig Mittag zu machen.
Es gab lecker Chilli Con Carne aus der Dose.
Und spätestens Abends würde Gasalarm angesagt sein.
Die Mittagspause wurde dann noch weiter ausgedehnt da wir unbedingt Fussi im Radio hören wollten.
Und bei ein paar kleinen Cola/Körnchen dem heiligen HSV in Doofmund die Daumen drücken.
Was sich auch auch lohnte.#6 

Gut gelaunt ging es wieder an den Badesee.
Auch hier wieder die gleiche Stelle wie gestern.
An der Kante auf 1,5m gestellt blaue Paste.Schwupp,das geht wieder gut los.

Mein Kollege vertraute weiterhin seinem Spinner und wurde wieder belohnt.
Dann wechselte er mal auf den guten alten Tauwurm der bisher noch garnicht zum Einsatz kam.
2 Stück in 10 min waren die Folge.
Dann rissen die Bisse abrupt ab und es fing wieder an zu regnen.
Doch wir hatten Blut gelegt und der Glühweinin meiner Thermoskanne war noch nicht alle.
Also wieder zum großen See diesmal aber auf der Seite wo die Hütten standen.
Dort geht es z.T. ziemlich flach rein.
Hatte mir kurz vor der Tour noch einen Orangefarbenen Streamer zugelegt.
Diese mußte nun getestet werden.
Und beim 2ten Wurf schnappte eine schöne 3 Pfündige direkt zu.
Nun regnete es immer heftiger und wir machten es uns unter dem Schirm bei ein zwei Bierchen bis zum dunkelwerden gemütlich.
Fischmäßig ging nun nichts mehr.
Allerdings wurde der Abend noch etwas länger,da wir mit unserem Hüttennachbar(Gruß an Wim aus Mühlheim und seinen Sohn) noch unbedingt uns über Gott und die Welt unterhalten mußten und einen kleinen zur Brust nahmen.#g 

War aber auch supergemütlich so bei Regen unterm Schirm auf der Veranda bei Bier,Cola-Korn und ner leckeren Salami.
Gegen 24:00 Uhr war dann aber Feierabend da wir ja Sonntag nochmal richtig Gas geben wollten.
Denn das Fangergebnis ließ doch sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Mit 2 Mann Insgesamt 10 Fische in 2 Tagen.
Na gut die Wetterverhältnisse waren sehr bescheiden aber ein bischen mehr haben wir uns dann 
doch erhofft.|gr: 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Matzinger (1. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

@Iron:
Kescherdriller und ich warten schon seit einigen Wochen händeringend auf Informationen über Krusa.
Kommt man mit dem Auto ran, Nachtangeln erlaubt, Hälteranlage ? Bitte Infos.


----------



## Iron (2. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo Jungs|wavey: ,
jetzt gibt es erst einmal Infos von Krusa (*Frueskov Fiskesø)* Nr. 68 www.dansee.dk!

Mit dem Auto kann man leider nicht direkt an den See fahren.#d 
Oben am Eingang ist ein kleiner Parkplatz. Der See ist recht klein (nennen wir es einfach übersichtlich).
Man kann Ihn nicht mit Uge vergleichen. Aber rechtzeitiges Erscheine, um den erwünschten Platz zu ergattern, ist hier natürlich auch angesagt!
Er liegt ein bisschen tiefer, ist sehr natürlich angelegt und ein paar überdeckte Sitz-/Stehplätzen, Bänke und Tische gibt es auch.
Übers Nachtangeln |schlafen hatte ich mich mit dem Boss "Joe Rasmussen" schon mal unterhalten. No Probleme!
Das ist wirklich ein sehr netter Typ. Hat immer Tipps für einen, die dann sogar funktionieren. |director: = #a 

Jetzt zur Hälteranlage. Am Anfang des Sees ist eine kleine Holzhütte mit Steeg. Darin befindet sich die Hälteranlage, von der Joe mit dem Kescher die Forellen einsetzt (auf dem See gibt es keine). 
Meistens gegen 9 Uhr und am späten Nachmittag ( letztes Mal 15 Uhr ) nochmal 2-3 Kescher voll :a . Er setzt sie direkt am Steeg ins Wasser. Nach 4-5 Metern kommt dann ein Netz (hängt aber nur in der Luft), ab dem Mann loslegen kann. Soll ein super Platz sein, aber nicht mein Ding. Die Tiefste Stelle ist linkerhand Hinten in der Kurve, ca. 6 Meter tief. Das ist eher mein Jagdrevier. Auf Grund, 2 Meter auftreibend, da läuft eigentlich immer was!#: 
Zwischendurch ein bisschen Spinnern. Da gehen dann auch gerne mal größere Kaliber ran! Es sind auch sehr schöne Saiblinge im See, die gehen aber nur bis ca. 1,5 Kg und sind recht schwer zu fangen. Schmecken aber verdammt gut. Dann hat er so eine gezüchtete Art von Goldforellen drin:s. Werden zwar auch nicht so riesig, machen aber recht viel Rabatz.

Ach ja. Bezahlung ist auch mit Briefumschlag im Haus.
An einigen Tagen kann man zb. 8 Std bez. und dann 9 Std. Angeln.
Muß man Joe am besten drauf ansprechen, wenn er später rum geht.
Man kann sich auch in eine Liste eintragen, wo man dann regelmaßig E-mails von Ihm erhält #4 . Alle 4 Wochen setzt er Samstag morgens 200Kg rein. Kein Aufpreis, gleiche Konditionen. 

Man, jetzt bin ich auch schon wieder aufgeregt#v . Donnerstag gehts los. Diesen Samstag waren die 200Kg. Da wird doch noch was drin sein für mich!

Wenn Ihr den See ausprobiert, würde ich mich auch über einen Bericht freuen.
So, machts erst mal gut. 

Petri Heil 

Ps. Zum Schluß noch eine Chinesische Weisheit.|bla: 

Willst Du glücklich sein ein Tag, dann betrink Dich.
Willst Du glücklich sein ein Jahr, dann heirate.
Willst Du aber glücklich sein ein Leben lang, dann geh Angeln.

Ciao Iron :g ( links ich --- rechts mein kleiner Bruder)


----------



## Matzinger (2. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

@Iron: Weltklasse. dansee.dk ist mir schon lange bekannt, nur die Infos über Frueskov sind dürftig und die angegebene HP funzt nicht.

Werde wohl mal mit Kescherdriller hinfahren.


----------



## Hein Mück (17. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Teil 3

Wie gehabt klingelte der Wecker um 6:00 Uhr.
Das Aufstehen fiel aus irgendeinem Grund heute nicht ganz so leicht 
Die ganze Nacht über hats mächtig geschüttet und auch morgens wars nicht besser.
Trotzdem waren wir wieder um 7:00 am Badesee gleiche Stelle.
Aufgrund der guten Erfahrung vom Vortag bestückten wir unsere Ruten gleich
mit Tauwurm.
Und nachdem der Regen endlich aufhörte hatten wir bis 9:00 drei
Forellen an der Pose auf 1,5m erbeutet.
Dann kam lange nix#c 
Gegen Mittag setzte bei uns so langsam Bocklosigkeit ein und wir überlegten nicht doch besser nach Hause zu fahren.
Aber Ihr kennt das ja,komm wir rauchen noch eine und noch eine.
Und Schwupp wars schon 14:00 Uhr.
Doch dann gings nochmal hoch her|rolleyes 
7 schöne Fische in 2 Stunden kamen noch dazu und der Tag war gerettet.
Auch die Lebensgeister erwachten wieder.

Fazit:

Insgesamt 20 Fische an 3 Angeltagen bei jeweils 10 Std. pro Nase
Nun ja,berauschend ist das nicht.
Doch der letzte Tag hat einiges wieder rausgerissen.
Interessanterweise haben die Hälfte der Fische auf den guten alten Tauwurm gebissen.#6 
Paste in grellen Farben ging auch gut.
Sagt man nicht bei klarem Wasser dunkle Farben?
Und das Wasser war dort sowas von klar.
Braun,Schwarz usw. ging garnicht.

Die Hütte war für 41,- € die Nacht OK aber man sollte lieber 7,- €
mehr bezahlen und eine 20m2 Hütte nehmen.
Ist doch ein ziemliches Loch gewesen.

Übel aufgestoßen hat uns der Verwalter der Anlage.|gr: 
Bei unserer Ankunft erzählt er er uns wir als Hüttenmieter würden einen Sonderpreis bekommen wenn wir mehr als 6 Stunden pro Tag angeln würden.
Natürlich angeln wir mehr als 6 Stunden haben wir uns gedacht.
Tatsächlich waren es jeweils 10 Std.
Wir haben also morgens schön gestempelt dann mittags zur Pause abgestempelt und danach bis abends weiter geangelt.Insgesamt 10 Stunden.
Vorgabe locker erfüllt.
Aber was mußten wir von dem Dänischen Schlitzohr da hören?|uhoh: 
Wir hätten die 6 Stunden am Stück angeln müssen,deshalb gibts keinen Rabatt.
Nur hat er es uns so nicht gesagt.
Wir haben ja immer nach 5 Stunden Mittag gemacht und deshalb gibts es garnix:c 
Ja so schafft man sich Kunden die immer gerne wieder kommen.
Also Leute aufpassen.

Hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen Eindruck von Uge geben.

Petri 

Hein Mück

PS. 
Wer kennt eine gute Zanderstelle an der Elbe bei Wedel/Hetlinger Schanze?Wollte mal mit Gummifisch los.Weiß das ist hier nicht das richtige Forum,aber vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch was.


----------



## falonet (14. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Also ich muss hier auch mal meine erfahrungen weitergeben.

Wir ( 10 Personen davon 6 Angler ) fahren nun seit ca 3-4 Jahren, 2 x im Jahr für ein Wochenende nach Uge......... die letzten 3 fahrten hätten wir uns fangtechnisch echt sparen können ...... nach dem die anlage für einige zeit mal einen schlechten ruf bekommen hatte , erholte sie sich und es wurde auch wieder gut fisch gefangen.
Leider mussten wir im Jahr 2011 und 2012 feststellen das die Forellen läuse hatten ( Karpfenläuse glaube ich ). 
Fisch ist reichlich drin wie man auch ohne zweifel teilweise mit bloßem auge sehen kann aber sie beißen einfach nicht. Sie springen wie die verrückten aber fressen tun sie nicht.
Wir sind ( wie gesagt mit 7 Anglern ) das letzte mal gänzlich ohne einen einzigen Fisch nachhause gefahren.
Mitlerweile kennen wir die gegend aber einigermaßen und haben ausweichmöglichkeiten gefunden .
Zum übernachten und etwas feiern ist die anlage super mit ihren schönen Holzhütten direkt am See aber wenn wir fische fangen wollen fahren wir dann meist am Samstag früh nach Tinglev ( Fahrzeit 15 min ) und angeln dort an einem recht kleinem aber sauberen teich der auch Fangtechnisch bis jetzt nicht enttäuscht hat. Eine andere alternative ist Rödekro. Mit seinen 3 beangelbaren seen ist auch das eine sehr schöne anlage mit tollen fischen. Allerdings sollte man hier darauf achten wieviel angler dort sind und wieviel fisch eingesetzt worden ist ( steht an der Info tafel an see 2 ). Diese anlage ist ca 25 Automin. entfernt.

Wir waren dieses jahr anfang april in Rodekrö, leider konnte aufgrund das noch recht viel eis auf den seen war kaum gefischt werden. Im August geht es wieder nach Uge .... sollte sich dort etwas neues ergeben werde ich euch gern informieren.

Gruß
Falonet

P.s. alle rechtschreibfehler die ihr findet dürft ihr behalten.


----------



## schnappo 1 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hatten letztes Jahr das gleiche Drama ! 3 Tage 4 Angler 0 Fisch!
Waren das 1. mal Put and Take in Dänemark, dachte schon wir währen zu Blöd zum Angeln! Fahren dies Jahr am 9. Mai nach Terkelsböl Lytfiskery währe für Berichte dankbar 
Gruß Schnappo


----------



## falonet (19. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Also das ist wirklich unfassbar |evil:

Die bekommen das Problem in Uge nicht in den griff.
Hatten uns entschieden es noch mal in Uge zu versuchen.

Nicht mal die hälfte der Hütten waren belegt als wir angekommen sind und ein blick aufs Wasser, da war uns klar " das wird nix ".
Hatten es natürlich trotzdem versucht ..... 5 Angler von Freitag bis Sonntag und kein einziger Fisch .

Der see ist sooo voll mit Forellen aber die springen nur und fressen nicht. 
Das ist jetzt kein Witz auch wenn es sich so anhört ... schaut man 2 minuten auf den See sieht man mind. 20 mal Forellen springen.

Andere Familien oder Angler waren schon seit Montag da und hatten bis Freitag mit 2-3 Anglern 1 Forelle.

Also Wir fahren da auf jedenfall nicht mehr hin.

Wir sind immer so ca 8 Personen und suchen gerne gute gewässer an denen man sich auch solche ähnlichen Hütten mieten kann. Also wenn jemand nen Tipp hat, nur raus damit 

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Andy Antitackle (19. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Uge Lystfiskeri*

Alter schau mal auf den Kalender.
Forellen lieben kaltes Sauerstoffreiches Wasser und momentan ist Hochsommer.

Nenn mir mal einen See, bei dem das momentan nicht so ist.
Da fahr ich dann sofort hin.

Ich war im April da und habe in 3 Tagen 27 Forellen gefangen.

Uge rules

Andy Antitackle #h


----------

